# Friends in Montreal



## Truco_sp (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all!

I just arrived in Montreal some weeks ago and dont know anyone in the city. Im looking for people any age canadians or elsewhere to talk, hang out, have some beers, coffee, go to movies,... to have fun in the end!!  I miss hanging out with friends so much!

Looking forward to hearing your answers!
Cheers!


----------

